# Reset TiVo away from home?



## nessie (Apr 18, 2010)

is there some way to reset my TiVo away from home? I used the app to check "my shows" and noticed nothing is recording.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Not from the app.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

jrtroo said:


> Not from the app.


Can you use the remote feature on the app to navigate to TiVo, settings, help, etc? I know you can at home.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

UCLABB said:


> Can you use the remote feature on the app to navigate to TiVo, settings, help, etc? I know you can at home.


Network Remote does not work OOH.
If its even stuck, the only thing to do is a power reset.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

That's why I have a wemo outlet connected to the Roamio and the tuning adapter at both homes. I had to reset my Las Vegas Tivo last month while at my Oklahoma home. It wasn't recording. I'm guessing the tuning adapter locked up as all I got was unauthorized channel or something when trying to watch Slingbox on Mini. Worked perfect.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I remote (RDP) into my PC and reboot with KMTTG.

-KP


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

A remote switch with app support might work too. Maybe something like this: TP-Link Smart Plug, No Hub Required, Wi-Fi, Control your Devices from Anywhere, Works with Alexa (HS100) - - Amazon.com


----------



## nessie (Apr 18, 2010)

osu1991 said:


> That's why I have a wemo outlet connected to the Roamio and the tuning adapter at both homes. I had to reset my Las Vegas Tivo last month while at my Oklahoma home. It wasn't recording. I'm guessing the tuning adapter locked up as all I got was unauthorized channel or something when trying to watch Slingbox on Mini. Worked perfect.


I think that's what's happening to my TiVo now, the tuning adapter lock up. Guess there's nothing I can do now, but now I know for the future I should probably reset my tuning adapter before leaving home, or get one of those devices. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You can get a timer to reset the power every couple weeks on the Tuning adapter.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

nessie said:


> is there some way to reset my TiVo away from home? I used the app to check "my shows" and noticed nothing is recording.


I do this from my Slingbox... Works great...

And for external network streaming, I find the Slingbox to be a superior solution to the TiVo Stream... I am moving to a Roamio OTA, and it does not have the stream feature unless I buy the separate TiVo Stream box... The only thing I will miss about not having TiVo Stream built-in is the ability to download offline copies of my content to watch on the plane...


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

reneg said:


> A remote switch with app support might work too. Maybe something like this: TP-Link Smart Plug, No Hub Required, Wi-Fi, Control your Devices from Anywhere, Works with Alexa (HS100) - - Amazon.com


I have a couple of those, and they work great. You have to establish an account with TPLink to get the app to work from outside the house, otherwise it's local only.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> You can get a timer to reset the power every couple weeks on the Tuning adapter.


But the big problem i found with this is that when you kill power to the TA then power it back up again, you have to be in front of your Tivo to press the Select button on the remote before the Tivo will record anything.

If your scheduled recordings are to occur while you're away from home or even at home but asleep, and the timer "reboots" the TA overnight, the Tivo will still not record your scheduled show while you're away or asleep. I discovered this when my Tivo failed to record a 4:30 am F1 race despite having the wall timer (Woods 50008) reboot my TA at 3:00 am. When i turned the TV on at 9am, it had the "No Tuning Adapter" error message on then screen and nothing had recorded. I had to press Select to re-establish connection to the TA and enable the Tivo to record again.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

randywalters said:


> But the big problem i found with this is that when you kill power to the TA then power it back up again, you have to be in front of your Tivo to press the Select button on the remote before the Tivo will record anything.
> 
> If your scheduled recordings are to occur while you're away from home or even at home but asleep, and the timer "reboots" the TA overnight, the Tivo will still not record your scheduled show while you're away or asleep. I discovered this when my Tivo failed to record a 4:30 am F1 race despite having the wall timer (Woods 50008) reboot my TA at 3:00 am. When i turned the TV on at 9am, it had the "No Tuning Adapter" error message on then screen and nothing had recorded. I had to press Select to re-establish connection to the TA and enable the Tivo to record again.


Exactly. Were I to compile a list of head scratching decisions made by the programmers, this one would be very close to the top of the list. Just brain dead.

And you don't actually have to do anything to become a victim of it. Perhaps your cableco does something like send an update and reboot the thing, or makes it temporarily disconnect from 'mom' for any reason. Until you physically acknowledge with the remote that the TA is gone/back, the TiVo does _*nothing*_.

Absolutely, totally mindless. And rude.

Here's an idea: Put both TA FYI screens on a 5 minute timeout, then return to being operational and float one of those obnoxious blue and white 'informational bubbles' on the screen to say what had happened. Most TA users get most channels without the TA being functional, so chances are whatever was set to record will record anyway. And if not, the 'informational bubble' will explain why.

It's a simple change. It will never happen.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

randywalters said:


> But the big problem i found with this is that when you kill power to the TA then power it back up again, you have to be in front of your Tivo to press the Select button on the remote before the Tivo will record anything.


What about putting both the DVR and TA on the automatic timer? Too harsh?


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> What about putting both the DVR and TA on the automatic timer? Too harsh?


Still a crapshoot. If the TiVo finishes booting before the TA gets authorization from 'mom', you're in the same boat.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

randywalters said:


> But the big problem i found with this is that when you kill power to the TA then power it back up again, you have to be in front of your Tivo to press the Select button on the remote before the Tivo will record anything.
> 
> If your scheduled recordings are to occur while you're away from home or even at home but asleep, and the timer "reboots" the TA overnight, the Tivo will still not record your scheduled show while you're away or asleep. I discovered this when my Tivo failed to record a 4:30 am F1 race despite having the wall timer (Woods 50008) reboot my TA at 3:00 am. When i turned the TV on at 9am, it had the "No Tuning Adapter" error message on then screen and nothing had recorded. I had to press Select to re-establish connection to the TA and enable the Tivo to record again.


Just the other day I checked this out with timers I just bought. The planned recording went off without a hitch while the TA was still rebooting with the TA not connected message on the screen. (Of course the recording was a non SDV channel.) I presume that it would have also would have started recording after the TA booted up and the TA connected message on the screen. I will soon find out. I think I set the timer for Friday early AM. Cisco TA btw.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> What about putting both the DVR and TA on the automatic timer? Too harsh?


How about making sure the TiVo goes to standby so maybe it sleeps through the rebooting?


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

UCLABB said:


> Just the other day I checked this out with timers I just bought. The planned recording went off without a hitch while the TA was still rebooting with the TA not connected message on the screen. (Of course the recording was a non SDV channel.) I presume that it would have also would have started recording after the TA booted up and the TA connected message on the screen. I will soon find out. I think I set the timer for Friday early AM. Cisco TA btw.


Interesting. Motorola TA here on Spectrum Cable with Roamio Pro. When the TA connected/disconnected message is on my screen, the box will not do anything until I acknowledge it. Nothing.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> What about putting both the DVR and TA on the automatic timer? Too harsh?





UCLABB said:


> Just the other day I checked this out with timers I just bought. The planned recording went off without a hitch while the TA was still rebooting with the TA not connected message on the screen. (Of course the recording was a non SDV channel.) I presume that it would have also would have started recording after the TA booted up and the TA connected message on the screen. I will soon find out. I think I set the timer for Friday early AM. Cisco TA btw.


Now that you mention it i seem to remember (from sometime last year) that a scheduled recording of Good Morning America still recorded (over Antenna on ch 7.1) while an IMSA Race on FS1 (SDV channel) failed to record when my Cisco TA stopped tuning during the night, and i awoke to the "No Tuning Adapter Connected" message on my screen when i turned the TV on.

I don't mind missing a news program, but it infuriates me when my Premiere fails to record a race, and all the racing series' i follow are on SDV channels (FS1, FS2, NBCSN, etc). It has happened several times over the years when my TA stopped tuning while i was away from home or even just while i was asleep. I can't always be here to monitor if my TA is tuning. The only reason i have cable is so i can record and watch my racing, but the whole SDV and Tuning Adapter thing has made my Tivo unreliable since it all started back in 2011.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> What about putting both the DVR and TA on the automatic timer? Too harsh?





dougdingle said:


> Still a crapshoot. If the TiVo finishes booting before the TA gets authorization from 'mom', you're in the same boat.


I had also considered connecting my Tivo to the same timer that my TA was on and set it to power-cycle at 1am on Saturday, but i don't think it will work for the reasons dougdingle listed above, and i also don't know if rebooting my Premiere after the TA comes back online will re-establish sync with the TA without having to press the SELECT button (which may possibly be a work-around to having to press SELECT).

So my plan is to have the TA on one timer and have it power-cycle the TA at say 1:00 am early Saturday morning, then have my Tivo on another timer to power-cycle/reboot it at like 1:15 am.

I meant to test this possible method the next time i discovered my TA had stopped tuning, but i forgot and ended up doing my normal reset routine. My plan for the next time i discover my TA has stopped tuning (hopefully during the week when no racing is scheduled) is to (1.) Turn the TV off as if i'm out of town or asleep, (2.) Use my Android phone app to set a recording of an upcoming broadcast on FS1 and NBCSN sometime in the next 10-30 minutes, (3.) Unplug/Replug the TA to reboot it then wait until the indicator stops blinking and goes solid green, (4.) Then Unplug/Replug my Tivo to reboot it.

I want to see if rebooting my Tivo AFTER the TA comes back online will enable it to automatically record my SDV channels without me having to press Select.

I have already put a sticky note on top of my TA to remind me to do this test ha ha.

.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

randywalters said:


> I had also considered connecting my Tivo to the same timer that my TA was on and set it to power-cycle at 1am on Saturday,  but i don't think it will work for the reasons dougdingle listed above, and i also don't know if rebooting my Premiere after the TA comes back online will re-establish sync with the TA without having to press the SELECT button (which may possibly be a work-around to having to press SELECT).
> 
> So my plan is to have the TA on one timer and have it power-cycle the TA at say 1:00 am early Saturday morning, then have my Tivo on another timer to power-cycle/reboot it at like 1:15 am.
> 
> ...


That should work. If the TA is on and synced to mom when the tivo reboots, there is no issue with having to press Select. There are times when tivo forces a reboot, or I do, and when the box finishes booting, it just works without having to press anything.

It's when the TA is in a different state than the tivo expects that the informational screen requiring a keypess appears. I would say give the TA at least the 15 minutes you said to establish sync with the cableco. I've had it take a half hour here.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

dougdingle said:


> That should work. If the TA is on and synced to mom when the tivo reboots, there is no issue with having to press Select. There are times when tivo forces a reboot, or I do, and when the box finishes booting, it just works without having to press anything.
> 
> It's when the TA is in a different state than the tivo expects that the informational screen requiring a keypess appears. I would say give the TA at least the 15 minutes you said to establish sync with the cableco. I've had it take a half hour here.


Ok, my test did work. I came home at lunch, turned the TV on about 12:50pm and started watching my daily noon news recording in progress but live, but then at 1:01 pm i suddenly got the "No Tuning Adapter Connected" message on the screen. A 1pm recording of local news on OTA ch 5.1 recorded for 1 minute then stopped recording at 1:01, and my scheduled recording of CNN at 1pm didn't record at all, so now the Tivo isn't recording either of my scheduled 1pm shows.

So i turned the TV off, then grabbed my cell phone and used the Tivo App to set up two 2pm recordings (on NBCSN and FS1 both SDV).

I then rebooted the TA (it usually takes about 4 minutes to come back online and start tuning my channels) but i waited 10 minutes, then i unplugged my Tivo for a minute then plugged it back in and 5 minutes later live TV was on the screen (prolly 1:20 by now), but it did NOT resume recording my normal 1pm scheduled recordings so left it alone, not recording anything.

Then at 2pm, it started recording the two shows i had set through my phone and both recordings occurred without a hitch, without me ever touching the Select button.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> What about putting both the DVR and TA on the automatic timer? Too harsh?





dougdingle said:


> Still a crapshoot. If the TiVo finishes booting before the TA gets authorization from 'mom', you're in the same boat.


When i did my TA test yesterday, my TA rebooted just a little bit quicker than it took for my Premiere to reboot so i do think it would be a crapshoot to have both units on one WeMo smart plug (or one Timer).

Prompted by an earlier post in this thread, i bought a WeMo Mini smart plug at Best Buy and have been testing it with a table lamp and portable fan and it's working perfectly from my smart phone. I think i'm going to use two of them - one to remotely reset my TA, and the other to remotely reset my Tivo 15 minutes after i reset my TA.

.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

randywalters said:


> When i did my TA test yesterday, my TA rebooted just a little bit quicker than it took for my Premiere to reboot so i do think it would be a crapshoot to have both units on one WeMo smart plug (or one Timer).
> 
> Prompted by an earlier post in this thread, i bought a WeMo Mini smart plug at Best Buy and have been testing it with a table lamp and portable fan and it's working perfectly from my smart phone. I think i'm going to use two of them - one to remotely reset my TA, and the other to remotely reset my Tivo 15 minutes after i reset my TA.
> 
> .


I'm confused. Why do you need to reboot the TiVo? I've had no problem, and it appears you didn't either, with the TiVo recording programs while the TA is rebooting and after the TA has rebooted. I suppose the only issue would be recording an SDV channel while the TA is rebooting and that is an issue whether you reboot the TiVo or not.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

UCLABB said:


> I'm confused. Why do you need to reboot the TiVo? I've had no problem, and it appears you didn't either, with the TiVo recording programs while the TA is rebooting and after the TA has rebooted. I suppose the only issue would be recording an SDV channel while the TA is rebooting and that is an issue whether you reboot the TiVo or not.


But i did have a problem with my scheduled OTA recording. My TA apparently stopped tuning while i was watching the end of a noon OTA news broadcast which was still recording as i watched. That recording finished and i got the whole hour, presumably because the recording had already started, and it was OTA. When the TA stops tuning in the middle of an auto race that's recording on FS1 or NBCSN the recording always stops early and i don't get the whole race. This has happened more than a few times over the years.

But at 1:00 pm, my scheduled recording of cable news did not occur, and my other scheduled recording of OTA news only recorded for a minute before stopping whereupon the No Tuning Adapter Connected message took over my TV screen, literally while i was watching it live.

In the past when my TA stopped tuning during the night, i usually only get partial recordings of OTA morning news programs before the recording stops early (sometimes 5 mins, sometimes 15 mins, but i can only remember one instance of getting the whole hour).

When it comes to cable channels, when my TA stops tuning my Tivo will not record any cable channels at all, and will not fully record an OTA program until i (A.) first reboot the TA, then (B.) press the Tivo SELECT button after the TA comes back online and stops blinking. But now with Doug's tip that rebooting the Tivo replaces me having to be here to press the Select button i can use that method to have Timers automatically reboot my TA then my Tivo at say 3am every Saturday morning to make sure my races and morning news record as scheduled while i'm asleep or away from home. The timers i use around the house are Woods 50008 which are highly configurable, and they have a built in battery that maintains all settings during long power outages (even one that lasted 14 hours).

And this WeMo Mini smart plug has some sort of scheduler setting that looks like i might be able to set it to automatically turn off then turn on at a certain time on a certain day but the instructions aren't clear so i'll have to experiment with that. Maybe this would work instead of using timers, then i also have the option of rebooting both units at any time if i discover my Tivo is offline when i'm away from home.

In addition to the TA being unreliable, i'm also having the TBA problem that so many other Premiere owners are having and the WeMo enables me to reboot my Tivo from my phone when i'm away from home. It would have come in handy a few weekends ago when i was unable to schedule some recordings while i was out of town because my Tivo was in TBA mode and was not home to restart it.

NO PROGRAM GUIDE


----------



## DougJohnson (Dec 12, 2006)

dougdingle said:


> Interesting. Motorola TA here on Spectrum Cable with Roamio Pro. When the TA connected/disconnected message is on my screen, the box will not do anything until I acknowledge it. Nothing.


My experience is different. Same configuration: Motorola TA on Spectrum with Roamio Pro. I've had the TA on a timer for well over a year. It turns the TA off and on every day at 3 PM. I get that stupid connected/disconnected screen, but recordings that start after the power cycle work just fine. -- Doug


----------



## RoamioJeff (May 9, 2014)

After reading the comments here I tried the following experiment:

- Two timers, one for TA and one for TiVo.
- Both timers kill power to TA and Tivo at 3:00 AM on Wednesday.
- Timer #1 powers up TA at 3:05 AM
- Timer #2 powers up TiVo at 3:15 AM

No screens, no muss, no fuss. Set and forget.
And both timers are plugged into an UPS.

I had already been running one timer on my Cisco TA, but would only occasionally see the TA screen the after a power cycle (maybe 1 in 4 times ... about once a month).

Edit: Timers I use: Enover 15A/1800W 7-day Programmable Plug-in Digital Timer Switch with 3-Prong Outlet, Set of 2 - - Amazon.com


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

DougJohnson said:


> My experience is different. Same configuration: Motorola TA on Spectrum with Roamio Pro. I've had the TA on a timer for well over a year. It turns the TA off and on every day at 3 PM. I get that stupid connected/disconnected screen, but recordings that start after the power cycle work just fine. -- Doug


Why do you reboot a Moto TA? Mine has run fine for 7 years without a reboot. I think there is something else going on. Moto TAs simply don't need reboots like Cisco.


----------



## DougJohnson (Dec 12, 2006)

mdavej said:


> Why do you reboot a Moto TA? Mine has run fine for 7 years without a reboot. I think there is something else going on. Moto TAs simply don't need reboots like Cisco.


Before the daily power cycling, I would lose access to some channels. Power cycling would bring those channels back, so I power cycle. -- Doug


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

DougJohnson said:


> Before the daily power cycling, I would lose access to some channels. Power cycling would bring those channels back, so I power cycle. -- Doug


Do you ever get a solid amber light?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

mdavej said:


> Why do you reboot a Moto TA? Mine has run fine for 7 years without a reboot. I think there is something else going on. Moto TAs simply don't need reboots like Cisco.


Yours is not a universal experience. My Motorola TAs fail and need to be power-cycled about every three or four weeks.


----------



## DougJohnson (Dec 12, 2006)

mdavej said:


> Do you ever get a solid amber light?


Yes. Most of the time. -- Doug


----------

